# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  Emotiv Insight, neuroheadset, EEG brain activity tracker, Emotiv, Eveleigh, Australia

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Emotiv

Home page - emotiv.com/insight

youtube.com/EmotivInsight

twitter.com/EmotivInsight

"EMOTIV INSIGHT: Optimize your brain fitness & performance" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Emotiv Insight - Optimize Your Brain Fitness and Performance 

 Published on Aug 1, 2013




> A sleek, multi-channel, wireless headset that monitors your brain activity and translates them into meaningful data you can understand.

----------


## Airicist

Emotiv Insight Prototype 

 Published on Dec 13, 2013




> Testing Emotiv Insight prototype

----------


## Airicist

Emotiv's New Neuro-Headset 

 Published on Jul 1, 2014




> Emotiv is on the cutting edge of that technology with headgear that allows you to do things, such as make a toy car whiz by or help a quadriplegic mix music like a DJ using just their brain power. It works by scanning your brain for signals using the Emotiv EEG device on your head. That device then relays your signals through a brain-computer interface to detect emotions, interest and a slew of other things. Sarah Buhr demos the most recent prototype of Emotive's new wireless neuro-headset.

----------


## Airicist

Capturing the Networked Society - Case 59 Emotiv Insight 

Published on Sep 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Emotiv Insight - A brain activity tracker

Published on May 11, 2015




> Official video of the Emotiv Insight: a sleek, multi-channel, wireless headset that monitors your brain activity and translates EEG into meaningful data you can understand.

----------


## Airicist

EMOTIV INSIGHT headset tutorial

Published on Aug 29, 2017




> EMOTIV is a bioinformatics company advancing understanding of the human brain using electroencephalography (EEG). Our mission is to empower individuals to understand their own brain and accelerate brain research globally.

----------

